# Vanroy Watches?



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Anyone heard of them? Can not seem to find any info of use. The Movement is a P330, not sure how good this is for a movement. Going to try and clean it/service when i get some more cleaner and bits, just the dial is a bit faded, but getting a replacement seems like not going to be easy


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Looks like others have tried and failed to find info on them:

https://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/vanroy-watch-2160802.html

Probably some sort of ownbrand from the 60s/70s that a jeweller commissioned with their name on (at a guess).


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

stdape said:


> The Movement is a P330, not sure how good this is for a movement. Going to try and clean it/service but getting a replacement seems like not going to be easy


 If it is, as I suspect, an Peseux 330 movement (development of the 320) which is widely respected as a good workhorse Calibre!

Parts should be available still.

Shouldn't be to concerned about the name on the dial...IMHO.

:thumbsup:


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for the answers. The movement does look like good quality, have seen a few movements on E-Bay.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, @stdape, I have done some research on Vanroy watches, starting from that helpful link posted by @longplay. Looking at that link, it is funny how frequently people will post multiple front views of a watch without showing pics of the caseback and/or the movement - most frustrating.

Judging by the number of NOS and pre-owned Vanroy watches available online, it would seem that this brand was reasonably prolific from about the later 1960s through to perhaps the early or mid 1980s. The watches are all designated as Swiss-made, and use was made of movements from a wide variety of movement manufacturers including AS, Unitas, FHF and ETA. Interestingly, it would appear that Vanroy was a Spanish watch brand, and it probably succumbed to the quartz crisis at some time in the mid-1980s.

Here are a few New Old Stock Vanroy watches for you to look at (pics from Vintage Watch Place at bigcommerce.com):





































The above selection of Vanroy watches can be found at vintagewatchplace.com as well as a few others, and each watch has multiple views that can be viewed, including from the back. Note that a few of these watches are given as being powered by the Unitas 6325 caliber.

I have also found this example which I particularly like - also a new old stock watch, sold on catawiki. This model is powered by an AS 1913 automatic movement and has a 35mm (not incl. crown) steel case and screw-on caseback (pics from assets.catawiki.nl):





































I am surprised that so little concrete information is available about Vanroy watches, and more research is needed.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Yeah sorry should of posted pictures. Will look in to it later ot tomorrow. Can not remember of i have stripped it down.


----------

